# Alcohol Deliveries. Just Stupid!



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Any driver who willingly accepts them is an idiot. 
So Uber expects me to not only verify age via I.D., but also wants me to confirm that the customer is not inebriated, or something along those lines. 
Oh yeah, here's the kicker. I really love the disclaimer/warning from Uber to the driver that serving minors and/or those who are inebriated may result in criminal prosecution. 
So let me get this straight.
1. As a driver I have never received any training in the serving of alcohol, unlike that of a bartender, liquor store employee etc.
2. I am not an expert in recognizing valid I.D. versus fake I.D.
3. I am not an expert in determining one's state of inebriation/drunkenness.
4. And I'm expected to accept any and all responsibility if something negative should occur from delivering alcohol so I can make like $10.
😐😐😐😐😐😐😐😐😐😐😐😐
'Effffff that BS!
So think about it very carefully. If you as a driver still feel it's worth the risk, go for it. However, if you have any common sense, you'll decline each, and every delivery involving alcohol.
PS: Be carefull of Walmart orders with beer/wine. No upfront warning. Happened to me last week. As I see the case of beer in the cart I told the Walmart employee "Forget it. No way!" Made them unload the groceries and called the customer to make them cancel, informing them why! They were somwhat upset but IDGAF. Blame it on Uber, not me!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Any driver who willingly accepts them is an idiot.
> So Uber expects me to not only verify age via I.D., but also wants me to confirm that the customer is not inebriated, or something along those lines.
> Oh yeah, here's the kicker. I really love the disclaimer/warning from Uber to the driver that serving minors and/or those who are inebriated may result in criminal prosecution.
> So let me get this straight.
> ...


I have to laugh tough guy!

First off, it would never occur to me that you would ever admit to taking a Walmart ping. I never will and I'm not as discriminating as you. 
Second, worrying about all sorts of liability issues, I thought you were a do whatever I want and don't worry about the consequences kind of guy? 
Finally: given that there's usually good money in alcohol deliveries (and you shouldn't be taking them iff there isn't) if you follow the procedures, what's the possibility of any repercussions? I'm guessing less than 1 in million.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm guessing less than 1 in million.


Still not worth the risk. Good money? Pffft! Considering Uber pins any & all liability on you. What can go wrong? Seriously? K, keep accepting them. Not my problem.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I just wouldn't do it either, because you have to think of the scenario you are entering into when you accept the ping in the first place.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> I just wouldn't do it either, because you have to think of the scenario you are entering into when you accept the ping in the first place.


Yup. All you need us one bad incident
(ie: minors) and you are sooooo ! And for what, ti make $10-$15-$20 hell even $100 simply us nit worth the risk. F U Uber for even introducing this shyte, and then making drivers %100 liable. 😡


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Next up, a discussion of the book “Making a mountain out of a molehill, a driver’s guide to living in fear”.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> living in fear”.


If you deliver booze, yes!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Next up, a discussion of the book “Making a mountain out of a molehill, a driver’s guide to living in fear”.


Yup! I've read all about all of the Uber drivers who have been arrested, face pushedinto the hood of their car strip searched right there on the street. If the ID reasonably looks like the person, and they are able to answer door under their own power then scan it and hand over the goods, you are fine. Not a single report of anyone getting arrested or sued, has there been?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Drivers have reported their making pretty good money on this. Some have complained about the risks or about recipients who were not supposed to have the alcohol.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup! I've read all about all of the Uber drivers who have been arrested, face pushedinto the hood of their car strip searched right there on the street. If the ID reasonably looks like the person, and they are able to answer door under their own power then scan it and hand over the goods, you are fine. Not a single report of anyone getting arrested or sued, has there been?


You would think this was complicated listening to some! 😁. It’s not rocket science and a little common sense goes a long way.

Sometimes you would think that some of these people don’t live in the real world on this forum. I remember once disclosing that I sold cheap cigars I bought at the gas station for $2 to drunks for $10 on the drunk shift. Some idiots jumped all over me because it was going to be a problem documenting this and reporting the income to the IRS. I was warned that by some mysterious way I was going to get caught in an IRS audit or that the ATF would have undercover cops riding in my car! 

As if there would ever be a scenario where I sold a cigar for $10 cash and then report it to the authorities! 

Never mind @Guido-TheKillerPimp, he’s a dissertation in inconsistency waiting to be studied in a lab somewhere! He drives down the road sucking on a PBR listening to a Whitesnake 8-track while having panic attacks that he might accidentally deliver a 12 pack of Natty Daddy’s to a 13 year old girl!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Any driver who willingly accepts them is an idiot.
> So Uber expects me to not only verify age via I.D., but also wants me to confirm that the customer is not inebriated, or something along those lines.
> Oh yeah, here's the kicker. I really love the disclaimer/warning from Uber to the driver that serving minors and/or those who are inebriated may result in criminal prosecution.
> So let me get this straight.
> ...


$10 is too low, but I think the alcohol delivery idea is really good in theory. Driver should get a premium to deal with all the BS, and get to keep the alcohol if the person is underage, lacks valid ID, or is overly drunk. And seriously, unless they are falling all over themselves getting to the door, it's going to be hard to prosecute you for them being too drunk. If they are sober enough to answer and show their ID, they're probably sober enough that you can say they are sober to the best of your judgement. Uber should always side with the driver on this and not count what the passenger says though, because all the people who are denied are going to raise a big stink about it and drivers shouldn't be afraid of false reports from these trips, considering that the government does stings where they will try and get drivers to deliver to underage people. Driver should get paid the return trip to the store or get to keep the alcohol if it is cheaper than the return trip payout. Total payout for every trip if completed successfully should be more than the return trip value (or the alcohol value if cheaper) to prevent drivers from falsely declaring it undeliverable. And pax can also add a tip to encourage driver to fulfill the order.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Still not worth the risk. Good money? Pffft! Considering Uber pins any & all liability on you. What can go wrong? Seriously? K, keep accepting them. Not my problem.


How often do you read about bartenders going to jail/going to prison/getting fined for serving alcohol to an underage person?

Like...never.

It's not even something you need to worry about, if it's not something bars and bartenders get hammered for.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberChiefPIT said:


> How often do you read about bartenders going to jail/going to prison/getting fined for serving alcohol to an underage person?
> 
> Like...never.
> 
> It's not even something you need to worry about, if it's not something bars and bartenders get hammered for.


In my area bars get fined and sometimes forced to close when they fail in sting operations. Closure usually happens after failing more than once. Casinos have faced giant fines too and the threat of closures.

Failing bars were cited with a criminal misdemeanor charge and a $500 fine.:

2 different sting operations 2 months apart:








RPD cites 10 bars, liquor stores in underage alcohol compliance operation


10 Reno bars and liquor stores received citations on Saturday night for selling alcohol to minors. The Reno Police Department Regional Street Enforcement Team sent decoys into 31 locations. Detectives from the Reno, Sparks, and University of Nevada police




mynews4.com




10 bars/convience stores cited








Three bars cited for allowing entry to minors during crawl


Three bars were cited for allowing underage volunteers entry during Saturday night's Leprechaun Crawl.




www.kolotv.com




3 bars cited

Liquor license revoked after violations:








Liquor license suspended for serving minors







www.nnbw.com







Caesars fined $100,000 for letting minors drink/gamble:








Caesars Entertainment agrees to pay $100,000 fine over underage gambling, drinking


Caesars Entertainment Corp. of Las Vegas has agreed to pay a $100,000 fine after investigations found minors gambled and drank at four of its Las Vegas casinos.




vegasinc.lasvegassun.com


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> In my area bars get fined and sometimes forced to close all the time when they fail in sting operations. Casinos have faced giant fines too and the threat of closures.


That happens everywhere when there's a reported "problem bar", typically after police get irritated with numerous complaints and calls to that location for fights, alcohol poisoning requiring ambulance transport, etc.

I'm talking about specific targeting of a particular bartender or bar inadvertently serving someone underage. Guarantee every bar and restaurant anywhere that serves alcohol, serves it to someone underage every single day and night. They don't know it, and they do their best to try to prevent it. And so long as they go thru the steps to TRY to verify, they're okay. They don't get messed with.

It's the places that clearly ignore the law, don't attempt to check ID's, don't attempt to stop a visibly intoxicated person from drinking way too much - that get targeted.

ABC and police aren't out to make examples of alcohol servers/deliverers that try to do the right thing.

They go after those that don't care about doing the right thing.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> How often do you read about bartenders going to jail/going to prison/getting fined for serving alcohol to an underage person?
> 
> Like...never.
> 
> It's not even something you need to worry about, if it's not something bars and bartenders get hammered for.


Bartenders receive training for serving alcohol. Bars have insurance. How often do you think before speaking?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> That happens everywhere when there's a reported "problem bar", typically after police get irritated with numerous complaints and calls to that location for fights, alcohol poisoning requiring ambulance transport, etc.
> 
> I'm talking about specific targeting of a particular bartender or bar inadvertently serving someone underage. Guarantee every bar and restaurant anywhere that serves alcohol, serves it to someone underage every single day and night. They don't know it, and they do their best to try to prevent it. And so long as they go thru the steps to TRY to verify, they're okay. They don't get messed with.
> 
> ...


Listen


Another Uber Driver said:


> Drivers have reported their making pretty good money on this.


Really? Best payout I ever saw was $20. Again, regardless of the payout, the inherent risk, no matter how small is NOT worth it. But hey, do what you want!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yup! I've read all about all of the Uber drivers who have been arrested, face pushedinto the hood of their car strip searched right there on the street. If the ID reasonably looks like the person, and they are able to answer door under their own power then scan it and hand over the goods, you are fine. Not a single report of anyone getting arrested or sued, has there been?


Dude, go ahead and ignore the inherent risk. Liability my friend. You dont want to learn it's definition the hard way. But forget anything I said. Ask any attorney if delivering alcohol under Uber's conditions, is worth doing so.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> $10 is too low, but I think the alcohol delivery idea is really good in theory. Driver should get a premium to deal with all the BS, and get to keep the alcohol if the person is underage, lacks valid ID, or is overly drunk. And seriously, unless they are falling all over themselves getting to the door, it's going to be hard to prosecute you for them being too drunk. If they are sober enough to answer and show their ID, they're probably sober enough that you can say they are sober to the best of your judgement. Uber should always side with the driver on this and not count what the passenger says though, because all the people who are denied are going to raise a big stink about it and drivers shouldn't be afraid of false reports from these trips, considering that the government does stings where they will try and get drivers to deliver to underage people. Driver should get paid the return trip to the store or get to keep the alcohol if it is cheaper than the return trip payout. Total payout for every trip if completed successfully should be more than the return trip value (or the alcohol value if cheaper) to prevent drivers from falsely declaring it undeliverable. And pax can also add a tip to encourage driver to fulfill the order.


Again, delivering alcohol under Ubers conditions is beyond stupid!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Next up, a discussion of the book “Making a mountain out of a molehill, a driver’s guide to living in fear”.


Fine. If you don't, or refuse to get it, that's your choice. IDGAF. Me, no worries whatsoever 'cause I refuse all booze deliveries. Enjoy!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is something you may not know and you do not have to deliver alcohol… If you opted into delivering alcohol for Uber you can request they take you off that list and believe me they will with a smile on their face because I did it after the third time they sent me to pick up alcohol that was not stated as a alcohol delivery and they told me I had to get it and take it!

So now I just check the items before I deliver and make sure I am not carrying any alcohol and if so I cancel the order and go on to the next order when pinged…

I only deliver for DoorDash when it come to alcohol because the tips are amazing!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Seamus said:


> You would think this was complicated listening to some! 😁. It’s not rocket science and a little common sense goes a long way.
> 
> Sometimes you would think that some of these people don’t live in the real world on this forum. I remember once disclosing that I sold cheap cigars I bought at the gas station for $2 to drunks for $10 on the drunk shift. Some idiots jumped all over me because it was going to be a problem documenting this and reporting the income to the IRS. I was warned that by some mysterious way I was going to get caught in an IRS audit or that the ATF would have undercover cops riding in my car!
> 
> ...


Eric Garner would like a word with.. ops. Cops killed him for selling single cigarettes on the street.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to drive for Yellow in San Francisco back in the 70's and 80's. 
I had a large backpack that was just for 'bottle service'.
I'd start a shift with two bottles each of whisky and vodka. One each of tequila, and gin. They were the cheapest bottles I could find. I think I paid $5 or so each.
I had a deal with the dispatch girls to get sent for alcohol delivery. I'd charge $20 each for them, and after 2am I'd get it too.

Some of the guys sold drugs, some sold girls, some sold stolen stuff ... we all had our hussel. 

I didn't check ID.
I didn't do a blood alcohol analysis.

It was a different time. We were free back then.

.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> But hey, do what you want!


My comment was neutral.

I do not do deliveries. Given Uber's garbage rates and the probability of receiving a parking summons that approaches 1, that alone is not worth the bother. Alcohol and other factors only add to it.




UberBastid said:


> I used to drive for Yellow in San Francisco back in the 70's and 80's.
> I had a large backpack that was just for 'bottle service'.
> 
> 
> It was a different time. We were free back then.


Back in the day when station waggons were large, we had night cab drivers who had mini-bars set up in the back of the thing. They sold drinks for jacked up prices and the people paid.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> only deliver for DoorDash when it come to alcohol because the tips are amazin


Still not worth the risk.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> I used to drive for Yellow in San Francisco back in the 70's and 80's.
> I had a large backpack that was just for 'bottle service'.
> I'd start a shift with two bottles each of whisky and vodka. One each of tequila, and gin. They were the cheapest bottles I could find. I think I paid $5 or so each.
> I had a deal with the dispatch girls to get sent for alcohol delivery. I'd charge $20 each for them, and after 2am I'd get it too.
> ...


In that case its worth it. No paper trail. But your comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Listen
> Really? Best payout I ever saw was $20. Again, regardless of the payout, the inherent risk, no matter how small is NOT worth it. But hey, do what you want!


So, the small inherent risk you take driving, where dies that fit in? Or for that matter, the risk we take just getting out of bed each day? For such a tough typist, I'm shocked that you are huddled under your covers in fear. You are more likely to get shot for running your mouth to passengers like you claim to do than getting into an issue with an alcohol delivery.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So, the small inherent risk you take driving, where dies that fit in? Or for that matter, the risk we take just getting out of bed each day? For such a tough typist, I'm shocked that you are huddled under your covers in fear. You are more likely to get shot for running your mouth to passengers like you claim to do than getting into an issue with an alcohol delivery.


The point is that delivering booze is willfully accepting additional risk for the pittance in pay you already receive. You wanna' do it? Great, go for it. Just not the smartest decision, IMO.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> The point is that delivering booze is willfully accepting additional risk for the pittance in pay you already receive. You wanna' do it? Great, go for it. Just not the smartest decision, IMO.


Do you carry at least a million dollars in insurance for driving rideshare/deliveries?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Do you carry at least a million dollars in insurance for driving rideshare/deliveries?


I'm glad you asked, because yes I do.
I have commercial coverage in fact, which covers me both for RS and cash rides, too!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Back in the day when station waggons were large, we had night cab drivers who had mini-bars set up in the back of the thing. They sold drinks for jacked up prices and the people paid.


I drove a Ford LTD Station Wagon.
Yea ... number 12. 
The original Dirty Dozen.

Sometimes dispatch would just call me by saying: "Duz".
"Duz to Finoccio's for VIP"
or
"Duz, don't forget your timed airport from Nob Hill."

That thing was a facking BEAST. Cars would BOUNCE offa me. LoL.
I got lot of airport calls. 
I could move a family of four in that damn thing; with their furniture.

Got 12 miles to the gallon (dirty dozen?).
That 390 cubic inch motor purred like a kitten; unless you kicked in that passing gear, then it roared like a ruptured lion.
Didn't care cause gas was pennies a gallon.

Collected on many tips in the back of that thing; and the springs always held up.
LoL

Oh, to be 20, in San Francisco in 1975 again ... sigh.


.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Still not worth the risk.


Uber tried to back door a liquor delivery with me by hitting me with a ping for 7-11 through Postmates and when I discovered it I just cancelled because I refuse to deliver alcohol for Uber when they skirt the rules.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uber tried to back door a liquor delivery with me by hitting me with a ping for 7-11 through Postmates and when I discovered it I just cancelled because I refuse to deliver alcohol for Uber when they skirt the rules.


Exactly! They tried the same with me on a 
7-11 delivery as well. When I opened up the order to see what it was, sure enough, two bottles of wine. F that, CANCEL!!!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My opinion. These drunks . You cant tell there drunk. There always drunk.
I did one for door dash . The guy could not find a picture id of any kind with a birthday on it . 
I would not give him the liquor. No NoNO ! The guy tried to threaten me ! I was a repo man so i know how to handle this kind of person . Stand your ground . I told him whats up mother blank !!! Get your hands off the bottle NOW !!!! All this for 7 bucks . I told him to go back inside . I knew he was not going to do anything experience . 
Then a call to door dash 10 minutes long . bla bla bla . Me all this for 7 bucks ! Never again . I got to keep the liquor.
Real trash tittos vodka . 14 a bottle . Perfect for cleaning 

A poster above said tips are amazing lmao. I have seen orders for 2.25 with liquor . Tips are shit for liquor most of the time .
These people have problems with liquor. They do not have money to tip. 
My advice is unless the order is very good and in a great location PASS. Liquor is a serious safety situation. Do not get yourself into it please . Now for instacart . I have done many liquor orders of beer and wine along with groceries .
They all went smoothly .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Uber tried to back door a liquor delivery with me by hitting me with a ping for 7-11 through Postmates and when I discovered it I just cancelled because I refuse to deliver alcohol for Uber when they skirt the rules.


I don't mind 'skirting' some rules.
Hell, I _live_ in the gray zone.

But, it's got to be worth it TO ME. 
I had my bag of cheap booze that I'd sell: but, you want me to go to the likker store and pick up a bottle?
Here's the deal: What ever the bottle costs, we double it. The meter starts running as soon as I get to the parking lot of the store. A bottle of average booze, (Jim Beam for example) could cost $100. Deal?
I delivered a case of champagne to a wedding once ... delivery fee alone was over $100, and that was back when a hundred bux was money.


.


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

NOXDriver said:


> Eric Garner would like a word with.. ops. Cops killed him for selling single cigarettes on the street.


Mr. Garner died because he resisted arrest not because he sold a cig. Still horrible what happened to him but no reason to twist the narrative.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea ... number 12.
> The original Dirty Dozen.
> 
> Sometimes dispatch would just call me by saying: "Duz".
> ...


The only one for which anyone ever did a "dozen" in any place that I dispatched was Number Forty Eight, either "Four Duz" or "Four Dozen".

We did use "Double Three" for Thirty Three, "Double Deuce" for Twenty Two, and either "Double Eight", "Double Late" or "Doubly Late" for Eighty Eight. In fact, often a cab with an "Eight" in its number had "Late" substituted for "Eight", except for Plain Old Number Eight. We did use "Single Three" for one driver, as he had a hard time with English and kept confusing his number with "Double Three" and "Triple Three". We once had a guy who drove Triple Three who had spent a few years on a grate before he tried to straighten out his life. It was a long project for him. We used to call him "Ripple Three". You never heard "Double One, "Double Aces" or "Pair of Aces", although you did hear the last one in Baltimore.

There was one piece of radio jive in the Capital of Your Nation that I never used. There were some guys who had numbers such as "655", "566", "488", "177". Drivers and dispatchers alike called them "Six-double", "Five double", "Four double", "One double", respectively. When I first heard it as a driver, I had thought that they were for "66", "55", "44" and "11". I considered it confusing, thus I never used that radio jive. When the driver bid "Six Double",. I knew who it was, but I acknowledged him as "Six-Five-Five".

There is a large apartment building on Massachusetts Avenue, N.W. that has the address of 1234. We used to call that one "ABCD".. There is no 1224 36th St, in any quadrant, here, so we do not have a "One Dozen, Two Dozen, Three Dozen". The block exists only in the Northwest Quadrant, here, and the lowest number in that block is 1226.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> My opinion. These drunks . You cant tell there drunk. There always drunk.
> I did one for door dash . The guy could not find a picture id of any kind with a birthday on it .
> I would not give him the liquor. No NoNO ! The guy tried to threaten me ! I was a repo man so i know how to handle this kind of person . Stand your ground . I told him whats up mother blank !!! Get your hands off the bottle NOW !!!! All this for 7 bucks . I told him to go back inside . I knew he was not going to do anything experience .
> Then a call to door dash 10 minutes long . bla bla bla . Me all this for 7 bucks ! Never again . I got to keep the liquor.
> ...


Agreed. Excellent points! 👌


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So I haven't done eat's in a while, but you never know I might want to turn it on. So if i'm understanding right you can opt out, but then they give you alcohol runs anyway?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

June132017 said:


> So I haven't done eat's in a while, but you never know I might want to turn it on. So if i'm understanding right you can opt out, but then they give you alcohol runs anyway?


Yes


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes


Sounds like a lawsuit, but with arbitration what can happen?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

June132017 said:


> Sounds like a lawsuit, but with arbitration what can happen?


No idea. Ask an attorney.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have to laugh tough guy!
> 
> First off, it would never occur to me that you would ever admit to taking a Walmart ping. I never will and I'm not as discriminating as you.
> Second, worrying about all sorts of liability issues, I thought you were a do whatever I want and don't worry about the consequences kind of guy?
> Finally: given that there's usually good money in alcohol deliveries (and you shouldn't be taking them iff there isn't) if you follow the procedures, what's the possibility of any repercussions? I'm guessing less than 1 in million.


I accept any delivery tgat pays a minimum if $2.00 p/mike, except booze of course.
In regards to my "do whatever attitude not worried about consequences" I take strategic, calculated risks that at worst may result in deactivation, to which IDGAF. Anything beyond that - not a chance (ie: booze delivery resulting in tragic/illegal circumstances, cops, charges etc) 
I leave that for idiots!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Any driver who willingly accepts them is an idiot.
> So Uber expects me to not only verify age via I.D., but also wants me to confirm that the customer is not inebriated, or something along those lines.
> Oh yeah, here's the kicker. I really love the disclaimer/warning from Uber to the driver that serving minors and/or those who are inebriated may result in criminal prosecution.
> So let me get this straight.
> ...


Over 85% of voters have agreed with me, that Uber should stop deliveries of alcohol. Thank you! 😎👍


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Over 85% of voters have agreed with me, that Uber should stop deliveries of alcohol. Thank you! 😎👍


Well that just settled it then! If we ask the general population if stores should stop selling hot dogs because they are bad for you and 75% agree, we are done, let's ban hot dogs! Aside from the fact that your poll is meaningless, the correct answer is if you don't want to do them then don't. They make it pretty easy to not get them if you don't want them.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> your poll is meaningless,


Wrong. More like your arguments are meaningless. Where do hot dogs and deliveries come into the equation? Did my post mention anything about the destructive qualities if alcohol? NO, it didn't. Here's a tip, before debating an issue, understand the issue itself!


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*I DO A FEW TOTAL WINE RUNS EVERY WEEKEND AND THEY TIP WELL….*


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> *I DO A FEW TOTAL WINE RUNS EVERY WEEKEND AND THEY TIP WELL….*


Great. Take your chances!


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Great. Take your chances!


IF YOU DONT DO ALCOHOL YOU DONT KNOW HOW THROUGH THE ID VERIFY PROCESS IS …I AM TOTALLY PROTECTED WHEN I FOLLOW THE PROCESS…


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Wrong. More like your arguments are meaningless. Where do hot dogs and deliveries come into the equation? Did my post mention anything about the destructive qualities if alcohol? NO, it didn't. Here's a tip, before debating an issue, understand the issue itself!


I'm sorry, I guess I shouldn't have tried something stupid like an analogy. Let's stick to something more concrete for you. "Alcohol delivery good" to which you reply "Alcohol delivery bad". Again, sorry I'm not up to your level of debate.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> IF YOU DONT DO ALCOHOL YOU DONT KNOW HOW THROUGH THE ID VERIFY PROCESS IS …I AM TOTALLY PROTECTED WHEN I FOLLOW THE PROCESS…


No you are not! But like I said, take your chances. Further, the notion of being "protected" when referring to Uber, is completely ludicrous.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Again, sorry I'm not up to your level of debate.


You are excused. Just don't let it happen again. 😅😜


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Any driver who willingly accepts them is an idiot.
> So Uber expects me to not only verify age via I.D., but also wants me to confirm that the customer is not inebriated, or something along those lines.
> Oh yeah, here's the kicker. I really love the disclaimer/warning from Uber to the driver that serving minors and/or those who are inebriated may result in criminal prosecution.
> So let me get this straight.
> ...


Here is a few issues with your theory, with alcohol delivery, you are responsible that the ID says 21 and look legit, and if the person can complete a sentence. There you have been through alcohol training liquor stores and bartenders take. 

As far as providing alcohol to minors, if you look at the ID and you have a doubt about the kid or the ID you don't have to give the alcohol to the person. 

The chances are slim that you would be held accountable if you do provide the alcohol. The police would have to contact Uber, and if you did your job of looking at the ID, then the cops can't charge u with a crime.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Here is a few issues with your theory, with alcohol delivery, you are responsible that the ID says 21 and look legit, and if the person can complete a sentence. There you have been through alcohol training liquor stores and bartenders take.
> 
> As far as providing alcohol to minors, if you look at the ID and you have a doubt about the kid or the ID you don't have to give the alcohol to the person.
> 
> The chances are slim that you would be held accountable if you do provide the alcohol. The police would have to contact Uber, and if you did your job of looking at the ID, then the cops can't charge u with a crime.


Show me your law school degree so I can take your opinion seriously.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Show me your law school degree so I can take your opinion seriously.


MY WIFE HAS A LAW DEGREE FROM AVA MARIE SCHOOL OF LAW …DOES THAT COUNT…


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> MY WIFE HAS A LAW DEGREE FROM AVA MARIE SCHOOL OF LAW …DOES THAT COUNT…


Yes, if it is an accredited law school, and if she posts her expert opinion.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Show me your law school degree so I can take your opinion seriously.


I know this because of real life experience. I worked for several convenience stores, and a pizza place that delivered alcohol. The training is all the same, if u believe the ID and the person isn't slurring words, and isn't walking oddly, you can sell alcohol to them. If you doubt it, you don't. Even if you do, you tell the officer you checked the ID, and you're free and clear of liability... Unless they can prove you never checked the ID, they have nothing on the delivery person. I agree with a previous post you're making mountains out of molehills if you think you're going to jail or fined for doing your job.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> My comment was neutral.
> 
> I do not do deliveries. Given Uber's garbage rates and the probability of receiving a parking summons that approaches 1, that alone is not worth the bother. Alcohol and other factors only add to it.
> 
> ...


Best gig work ever!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ptuberdriver said:


> I know this because of real life experience. I worked for several convenience stores, and a pizza place that delivered alcohol. The training is all the same, if u believe the ID and the person isn't slurring words, and isn't walking oddly, you can sell alcohol to them. If you doubt it, you don't. Even if you do, you tell the officer you checked the ID, and you're free and clear of liability... Unless they can prove you never checked the ID, they have nothing on the delivery person. I agree with a previous post you're making mountains out of molehills if you think you're going to jail or fined for doing your job.


So you present yourself as a qualified expert in every state regarding alcohol delivery. Look, you have no clue what you are talking about, but don't let that stop you. Please, I encourage you to continue with it.


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Yes, if it is an accredited law school, and if she posts her expert opinion.


AVA MARIE IS A TOP 5 LAW SCHOOL AND MY WIFE WAS VALEDICTORIANOF HER CLASS…


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

DonnieBrasco said:


> AVA MARIE IS A TOP 5 LAW SCHOOL AND MY WIFE WAS VALEDICTORIANOF HER CLASS…


👏


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Any driver who willingly accepts them is an idiot.
> So Uber expects me to not only verify age via I.D., but also wants me to confirm that the customer is not inebriated, or something along those lines.
> Oh yeah, here's the kicker. I really love the disclaimer/warning from Uber to the driver that serving minors and/or those who are inebriated may result in criminal prosecution.
> So let me get this straight.
> ...


So the voting is an even spit, 50% Yes / 50% No. Not suprised!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Idallgo said:


> learn more about what legal requirements this is related to


Well said: "legal requirements" that you, the driver can be held liable for. No thanks. Not for the pay being offered. Think about it, is it really worth the risk? Anyone with half a brain realizes, it isn't! But hey, go ahea and do it, I couldn't care less about your future.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Have delivered for Dash multiple times and have refused the ID twice…

Once it was a young girl ( 18 ) saying it was for her mother and I said no and while leaving the neighbor came and had her ID and demanded I turn the product over to her and I said no and why?

Simple, the young girl gave me someone else’s ID and committed a crime and from then on I had no choice but return the product.

The next time it happened the person gave me a invalid ID and said she was not getting her other ID and so said no because the woman smelt like a cop and I just left and returned the product…

Uber took me off of alcohol deliveries when I refused to deliver a product without the ability to scan the ID.

They claimed it was my job to do it without scanning the ID and if the customer is not there to leave it on the porch and I told them no and found out the order was through Postmates, so I told them do not ever send me another order like that and bam I was banned from alcohol deliveries and I was thank Gawd!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> was banned from alcohol deliveries and I was thank Gawd!


Uber did you a favor, for once!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I had my experience with this…..


Too close to the college campus with an ID that I couldn’t read. Some kind of Eastern European with Cryllic lettering.


I told support that I was unable to verify the legitimacy of their ID.


Yeah I knew it enough to know it was Cyrillic letters and western Arabic numerals (aka western numbers)

And then he didn’t have his passport, the one document I knew would have DOB on it, in a language I could read no matter what.

I took back the food and drinks to the restaraunt and surprise surprise they were mixed drinks so they said they were mine free and clear as was the food because the entire order said verify ID and 21+ age or return the order on the delivery instructions.



Tipped the bartender and went home and got suspended for it.

I uploaded the ID presented to me off my go pro and the support person told me it was a valid ID.

I asked them where it had DOB on it.


Well that perplexed the heck out of them and I also pointed out it failed to match the account plus it looked super cheesy relative to US IDs.

Then they bounced my issue back and forth between 2 different departments who Couldn’t understand each other or me.


The Eastern European one could only tell Me the ID was valid and the Cyrillic matched the bank account (but not the Uber account) and didn’t understand date of birth and why it had to be 21+.


I finally got someone high enough up to understand that my issue was that I couldn’t read the ID I was presented and the cryllic didn’t match the Roman characters on the account, nor could I read Date of birth.

And I refused to deliver because I was unable verify the Cryllic matched the name or read what line on the ID was DOB. Sure they also presented a student ID for the university but that didn’t have DOB either 


The last support person actually suggested I ask the customer.

“Dude you expect me to ask the customer to read the only document they presented to verify their age when it’s a crime to furnish alcohol to minors?”

“Uhh yeah I guess I see your problem”


“Yeah no shit I’m not trusting what they say…. I couldn’t even verify the name matched the account because I don’t know the Cyrillic phonetics in any language. And most drivers wouldn’t even know it’s the Cyrillic alphabet.



These could support guys could verify the ID was valid about 8-9 hours later.


“And I never got the date of birth off them. And it took me day to hear it was valid” 


“Ok well I have to give you a warning for this”

“No more alcohol delivers if this is what happens when I get presented with questionable documents from around the world”


“I see your point ok I’m disabling it but you still have a warning about”

“No you’re not. You still can’t tell me if this IF this ID that was presented to me is over 21 or not”

“Well this line is probobly date of birth”


“Probobly… you except me to risk getting arrested for “probobly”

“Ok I’m denying their refund because the driver couldn’t verify their age with their foreign ID”


“There ya go”

And the drinks were melted and way too sweet… the food was meh.


And this was way before Uber “officially” did alcohol delivery. The restaurant put “very age/ID or return to restaraunt” in the delivery notes.


They Probobly would have made me pay for the order if I didn’t have the photo of the ID.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I had my experience with this…..
> 
> 
> Too close to the college campus with an ID that I couldn’t read. Some kind of Eastern European with Cryllic lettering.
> ...


and ... you guys put up with this shit because they PAY YOU SO WELL, right?

Last week my boss told me to "kick this ass off the property as soon as you see him.'
I said "He is known to carry knives."
He said, "You are known to carry a gun."
I said, "Yea, but is that with your permission? Will you back my play?"
"Oh no. I don't wanna know anything about you carrying."
I grinned. "Do you think you pay me enough to be your gun slinger?"
Pause.
"If I see him, I call the cops and walk away. OK?"

Risk = pay
High risk = high pay.
Low pay = low risk.

Otherwise YOU the sucker.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I voted no on the poll. It's really just alcohol. We don't live in the 1920s US prohibition era.

I've successfully completed at least 50 alcohol deliveries in just the past 4 months. They're so easy. Here's why:

There's never a wait time at the *vast* majority of liquor stores. And the two times there was a wait, it was literally under three minutes.
Always ample parking, never have to hunt.
Neither of those statements are true with food delivery or passenger pick-ups.

Customers are almost always on their doorstep waiting for me when I arrive. If not, doorbell and 10 seconds it's open.

Customers always have their ID in hand. No wait, no fuss.

I never have trouble finding the customer's address or door because they provide excellent instructions.

I get tipped on at least 95% of them and it's never been under $3, with most being $5-$10.

Regarding ID verification, it's 100% automated now guys, at least here in Georgia. 100%. The machines verify via the barcode on the back.

YMMV.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Try delivering in a college town u probably want last long


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Alantc said:


> Try delivering in a college town u probably want last long


Why would I go to sleepy Athens Georgia?


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

I did maybe 3 of these controlled-substance deliveries for shits and giggles. Each time it was cigs from 7-Eleven, and each time it was a shit show, the customer would give me a fake/expired/provisional ID. Reminded me a lot of when I first found out about people who don't have bank accounts. Honestly, you're better off ordering an UberX, calling your Uber driver and asking them if they can buy whatever you want.

Delivering alcohol for Uber is like letting 6 passengers into your 5 seater, taking unaccompanied minors, or no car seat. Sure, you may have done it hundreds of times and got away unscathed, but you're rolling the dice on your livelihood for $20. If an accident happens, you're done, you're ****ed, doesn't matter if it was your fault. If the kid you delivered beer to OD's on fentanyl that night; you're done. If you have kids, they're ****ed too.

Leave it to the professional alcohol/liability jugglers. If you want to deliver alcohol; work for a liquor store, it pays better than Uber Eats.


----------



## Ay2B (May 17, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> I voted no on the poll. It's really just alcohol. We don't live in the 1920s US prohibition era.
> 
> I've successfully completed at least 50 alcohol deliveries in just the past 4 months. They're so easy. Here's why:
> 
> ...


I read your whole post. You're being idealistic, sure it's just alcohol, but what has the Libertarian Party accomplished lately aside from becoming a joke? You as well, in your idealism, suspect you are invincible.

Did you see the video of the Uber Eats driver who was murdered as the order was a setup to steal his car by a couple of black teenagers? Did you see how the car door was slammed on his head and body multiple times as the black teenagers drove his car off and he struggled to take it back from them? He, apparently, was also idealistic like you -- and when his ideals were shattered -- he acted like an animal grasping at his vehicle risking it all because that vehicle was his answer to his crisis. He never imagined the black teenagers would ruin his livelihood for no rational reason.

If you guys need to deliver alcohol for cash, you're better off being gay bottoms for pay.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ay2B said:


> I read your whole post. You're being idealistic, sure it's just alcohol, but what has the Libertarian Party accomplished lately aside from becoming a joke? You as well, in your idealism, suspect you are invincible.
> 
> Did you see the video of the Uber Eats driver who was murdered as the order was a setup to steal his car by a couple of black teenagers? Did you see how the car door was slammed on his head and body multiple times as the black teenagers drove his car off and he struggled to take it back from them? He, apparently, was also idealistic like you -- and when his ideals were shattered -- he acted like an animal grasping at his vehicle risking it all because that vehicle was his answer to his crisis. He never imagined the black teenagers would ruin his livelihood for no rational reason.
> 
> If you guys need to deliver alcohol for cash, you're better off being gay bottoms for pay.


I bring facts and evidence to the conversation. You bring empty allegations and old-fashioned fearmongering. You're clearly profiting from Uber but are trying to protect your income stream from others taking your market share.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> I bring facts and evidence to the conversation. You bring empty allegations and old-fashioned fearmongering. You're clearly profiting from Uber but are trying to protect your income stream from others taking your market share.


Still not interested in attempting to backpedal? @Ay2B


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Ay2B said:


> If you guys need to deliver alcohol for cash, you're better off being gay bottoms for pay.


lol harsh but true


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

thepukeguy said:


> lol harsh but true


My last two:


----------

